# Medical came Back from Ottawa



## goingback (25 Apr 2007)

Army says no so I guess that's it for me thanks all and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Keebler (25 Apr 2007)

Not sure what the reason for declining it was, but if it is something you do not agree with or that your doctor can attest too etc, you may be able to appeal the decision. Might be an option.


----------



## goingback (25 Apr 2007)

Unfortunatly the main reason is I have Gout and take a Daily med for it, it is possible that in a few years I may not have to take it anymore but no way to know for sure.I'm going to look in to CIC or at least try for a CI position with a cadet corp, If I can't get in I at least want to use what I know to help others towards that goal.


----------



## deedster (25 Apr 2007)

goingback said:
			
		

> Army says no so I guess that's it for me thanks all and good luck to everyone.


That pretty much SUCKS... 
I feel bad for you, goingback, chin up though


----------



## K9kazoo (25 Apr 2007)

Appeal if you can...

B.


----------



## stealthylizard (25 Apr 2007)

Try again once the issue is dealt with, ie no longer needing medication.  Appealing a decision based on a valid medical condition isn't going to make a difference.  The medical staff isn't there to try and find an excuse to weed out as many people as they can.  Most of them know the requirements of the job, and have a list of conditions that will not allow you entry in the CF.


----------



## Keebler (25 Apr 2007)

Stealthylizard, there are people who have appealed and gotten accepted. It depends on the reasons behind the decline etc.  Sometimes it is just the fact that not all the information was given etc. 

In goingbacks case, doesnt sound promising though. Glad to hear you are not giving up all your options, working with the youth in CIC could be an excellent option. As mentioned, try again if your medical condition clears up in the future. Goodluck to you!!


----------



## ark (25 Apr 2007)

goingback said:
			
		

> Army says no so I guess that's it for me thanks all and good luck to everyone.



Was your condition the problem or the type of medication you use to prevent it?

I don`t know if this may help you but a quick search reveals:



> GOUT PROPHYLAXIS
> Allopurinol is currently approved for prophylaxis of gout without requirement for an operational restriction. Allopurinol is indicated for prophylaxis after recurrent episodes of gout. Because of the risk of precipitating an episode of gout during initiation of allopurinol therapy (which should generally be done with colchicine coverage), aircrew must be grounded for the first 14 days of allopurinol therapy.



http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/meds_e.html#_Toc20204747

Are you on the same meds? Keep in mind these are guidelines for Flight Surgeons so it applies to aircrew personnel and may not necessarily apply elsewhere.

Good luck and don`t give up.


----------



## goingback (25 Apr 2007)

They gave me 3 reasons The Gout that I take Allopurinal for, my triglycerides were a few points high and my HDL was a few points Low. the killer of it all was I wasn't on any meds for the gout until the CFRC sent me to get the forms filled out by my Doc and she noticed my Uric acid level was abit high so she put me on it. If I hadn't been trying to get in to the CF I wouldn't be on the Allopurinal. I'm sure there is some Kind of lesson there somewhere LOL.


----------



## stealthylizard (25 Apr 2007)

It should be easy enough to fix the triglycerides, and the HDL problem.  Perhaps there is a way to fix the uric acid problem as well.  Don't give up yet.


----------

